# Knee care?



## Nyrotic (Jul 16, 2007)

After a recent personal discovery in the Wing Chun section, I found that doing WC a certain way (As I was taught so far) is actually detrimental to my knees (And somehow my sifu is like 40-50 something and still does it that way). Now besides following the advice given in the WC section, is there anything else I can do (ex. diet-wise) that can help me maintain healthy, strong joints?


----------



## Em MacIntosh (Jul 16, 2007)

I don't think there's much worse for your knees than injury so always keep a little bit of your conciousness reserved to protect them from that as it can happen quite easily.  Go easy on them.  Give a good long warmup and get them ready.  Watch the pressure and the tension stances.  There are particular angles to stances to provide strength, but not always health.  Sometimes a stance that's good for fighting, being in a strike or moving is effective for it's purpose but that doesn't make it okay for your knees.  Vice versa too, if your in a good position for your knees it doesn't make it a strong stance or good for bracing yourself.  Keep an eye on them though.  Warming up really good is essential and eat lots of spinach, hard boiled eggs and walnuts as they have good calcium, proteine and other vitamins you need.  If you already have sore knees like many of us, use some frozen peas or brussel sprouts and maybe alternate with a heating pad later on in the evening before you go to bed.  I do whether it's acting up or not.


----------



## Nyrotic (Jul 16, 2007)

THanks for the advice, and no, I don't have sore knees as I'm only 17 ^^ But I'm sure if I don't watch out for them now, I'll definitely have problems down the road.


----------



## Lisa (Jul 16, 2007)

Nyrotic said:


> THanks for the advice, and no, I don't have sore knees as I'm only 17 ^^ But I'm sure if I don't watch out for them now, I'll definitely have problems down the road.



You are absolutely right there.  Remember any part of your body has to last you a life time, unless your Paris Hilton or someone like that and can buy new parts! :lol2:

Seriously though, take care of your body and it will take care of you.  Do a little research of your family history for arthritis and rheumatism, etc. and ask your doctor what you can do to either avoid or hopefully slow down any familial disease (this goes for everything in your body, not just your knees).  Unfortunately a lot of us are guilty for having the "it will never happen to me" syndrome and being young makes you feel invincible.  Unfortunately it catches up with you.


----------



## Nyrotic (Jul 16, 2007)

I'm young....and I don't feel invincible...

...what you just said, makes me feel invincible ^^


----------



## CuongNhuka (Jul 16, 2007)

Nyrotic said:


> After a recent personal discovery in the Wing Chun section, I found that doing WC a certain way (As I was taught so far) is actually detrimental to my knees (And somehow my sifu is like 40-50 something and still does it that way). Now besides following the advice given in the WC section, is there anything else I can do (ex. diet-wise) that can help me maintain healthy, strong joints?


 
The Wing Chun stance will not hurt your knees in of itself. I repeat IN OF ITSELF the stance will not hurt your knees. If you do it wrong you will. To avoid this you have to flex your pelvis forward while keeping your back straight. This is something newbies tend to miss, and they hurt their knees. 
Nextly, if your Sifu has been doing it that way for that long, it's probably because (unless done wrong) it will not be damaging. 
Outside that, it's hard to say. Tai Chi Chuan, Xin Yi, and Ba Gua are know for being good for overall physical health. Chi Kung in general is good for this. Then again, unless done wrong, anything that gets you off your duff is good for your overall physical health.


----------



## Carol (Jul 16, 2007)

Moderator Note:

Thread moved to Health Tips for the Martial Artist.

- Carol Kaur -
- MT Moderator -


----------



## KempoGuy06 (Jul 17, 2007)

As far as dieting there is nothing that is specifically good for joint health (that I know of anyway i could be wrong). I would recommend picking up some GNC Triflex sport supplements, they help to lubricate the joints, but these are only needed if you feel some discomfort. Stretching and general leg excersises will help keep them pliable. 

Not to hack a thread but seeing as were are on the topic of knees I will ask my question so that I dont have to create a new thread. Does any one have and good PT excersises for the knees to strengthen them? Ive been doing a couple but I would like some more stuff to do. Thanks for the help

B


----------



## kaizasosei (Jul 17, 2007)

you must practice seiza or kneeliing.  kneeling with toes propped up as well as feet extended and buttocks resting on heels then inside of feet.

if you always practice kneeling...not to extreme, little by little should be enough although lazyness will not help much.
if you manage to improve situation through training stregthen knees, they should hold untill you're well over a fewhundred years old.
even flexiblepeople who get lazy can observe problems in certain areas that give out....all the more reason to stretch like a feind



j


----------



## Nyrotic (Jul 17, 2007)

CuongNhuka said:


> The Wing Chun stance will not hurt your knees in of itself. I repeat IN OF ITSELF the stance will not hurt your knees. If you do it wrong you will. To avoid this you have to flex your pelvis forward while keeping your back straight. This is something newbies tend to miss, and they hurt their knees.
> Nextly, if your Sifu has been doing it that way for that long, it's probably because (unless done wrong) it will not be damaging.
> Outside that, it's hard to say. Tai Chi Chuan, Xin Yi, and Ba Gua are know for being good for overall physical health. Chi Kung in general is good for this. Then again, unless done wrong, anything that gets you off your duff is good for your overall physical health.


 
Flex the pelvis forward? Yes, my sifu does often point out that I let it sorta droop backwards and makes me push it forward.


----------



## Gotkenpo (Aug 5, 2007)

Nyrotic said:


> After a recent personal discovery in the Wing Chun section, I found that doing WC a certain way (As I was taught so far) is actually detrimental to my knees (And somehow my sifu is like 40-50 something and still does it that way). Now besides following the advice given in the WC section, is there anything else I can do (ex. diet-wise) that can help me maintain healthy, strong joints?


Tahitian Noni is working for me. I have had 2 knee operations and a complete ankle reconstruction. _***Text removed - Advertising and inviting people to contact you so you may sell products to them is against MartialTalk rules.***_


----------



## Edmund BlackAdder (Aug 5, 2007)

Noni information from someone not involved in making a buck off you buying it:
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Noni

Attorneys General Curb
Claims for "Tahitian Noni"
http://www.quackwatch.com/04ConsumerEducation/News/noni.html

Tahitian Noni Juice scam
http://quackfiles.blogspot.com/2005/07/tahitian-noni-juice-scam.html

TAHITIAN NONI JUICE - Worthy of a world wide warning?
http://noni.worldwidewarning.net/index.php












IV


----------



## Gotkenpo (Aug 6, 2007)

Edmund BlackAdder said:


> Noni information from someone not involved in making a buck off you buying it:
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Noni
> 
> Attorneys General Curb
> ...


Always something negative out there for evry product. I have been using it for awhile now and I am feeling much better.... I guess the proof is in the pudding.....try it or dont....ok with me....


----------



## Gotkenpo (Aug 6, 2007)

Edmund BlackAdder said:


> Noni information from someone not involved in making a buck off you buying it:
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Noni
> 
> Attorneys General Curb
> ...


The FDA did have the Noni market remove the medical claims BECAUSE IT HAS NOT BEEN TESTED or APPROVED by the FDA as a Medical treatment but it IS APPROVED AS A HEALTH SUPPLEMENT....So try it if you believe that alternative Natural supplements work or dont...


----------

